# White Wolf



## Uminya (Aug 5, 2008)

Is anyone here familiar with the White Wolf roleplaying system (specifically the "old" World of Darkness setting)? If anyone is, and is interested in text-based, online role-playing in that setting, I wanted to invite you to a MUD that I participate on which has recently opened up (after extensive renovations). They are currently allowing vampire, mortal, inquisitor (a modified Dark Ages: Inquisitor) and werewolf characters, with most of the players being vampires or mortals.

The address for the mud itself is miamibynight.genesismuds.com on port 9001, and the associated bulletin board for it is here, at Streetlight Manifesto.

Presently, I am trying to gather up some Werewolf players in particular. If you are interested in playing a werewolf (whether you know about the White Wolf system or not) or just joining the game in general, feel free to message me using any of the methods in my profile.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 5, 2008)

Hm! I totally read lots of those old Werewolf The Apocalypse books a couple of years ago. I had a group that was all ready to beat them up some Wyrm. But I was the only one willing to run the stories, and I had never played any of those top of the table sorts of R. P. G. things. I'm still not sure how you're supposed to be able to stay in character and remember all kinds of little rules and deal with all of that math. I suppose practice is the only way to deal with it. oh well. I shall check the thing out. Nasssty vampires. So sickeningly popular. Werewolves are much better.


----------



## Uminya (Aug 5, 2008)

White Wolf is a much simpler tabletop RPG than, say, Dungeons and Dragons. There's not much math involved, and not everything relies on dice rolls (WW only uses a 10-sided die). It's more centered on active storytelling and roleplaying than dice-rolling, and not at all about getting loot and such.


----------

